# Akrapovic exhaust



## OnTheMonson (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi all ,I***8217;m looking to pick up an Akrapovic titanium exhaust soon but just wanted to check a few things. I have a 2011 GTR with a milltek Y-Pipe, would there be any issues with fitting? There***8217;s a couple of second hand one***8217;s on eBay around the £2k/£2.5k , can anybody who***8217;s had one say how much better they make the car sound? I understand they sound quite reasonable!


----------



## OnTheMonson (Jun 10, 2017)

Anybody selling? Ideally need to pick one up in the next couple of months before the car is mapped...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I***8217;ve got one sitting at Autotorque, includes y pipe, and CF tips, would let it go for £2.2k all in.
I bought it then changed my car and decided to stay standard.


----------



## OnTheMonson (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks mate . Will drop you a PM


----------



## OnTheMonson (Jun 10, 2017)

Has anyone in the midlands area (Leicester/P***8217;borough)got an Akra system installed? 
It would be great to hear how they sound if anyone is kind enough to oblige!


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

I have one fitted live in Stoke on trent.


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

Also I may be selling mine in due course as I may be selling my car shortly.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Imran said:


> Also I may be selling mine in due course as I may be selling my car shortly.


So soon? Any reason? These cars do seem to go through a lot of owners.


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

Sim still in 2 minds about selling. Was originally planning to keep it for a few years but unexpected house move plus house extension and third child on the way may force sale! If I do sell will definitely be looking to buy one again in the future.


----------



## OnTheMonson (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks for the offer mate , much appreciated- it***8217;s a little way but if I***8217;m up that way I***8217;d definitely drop you a message. 


Imran said:


> I have one fitted live in Stoke on trent.


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

OnTheMonson said:


> Thanks for the offer mate , much appreciated- it's a little way but if I'm up that way I'd definitely drop you a message.
> 
> 
> Imran said:
> ...


No probs. If you are ever down this way give me a shout.


----------

